# Vacation Village at Parkway



## Ranger Dave (Mar 2, 2010)

I was misled (lied to) by the salespeople at Vacation Village. I purchased a unit but I'm still in the 10 day cancellation time period. Should I get an attorney and sue or leave well enough alone and cancel my contract? If I were to purchase a unit directly from an Vacation Village owner are there any issues I need to be sure are resolved before I close the deal? If purchased from an owner do the points transfer? Are there any special rules for this resort?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 2, 2010)

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*

Even if everything the timeshare sellers told you is the gospel truth, don't let that cancellation period go by without rescinding your full-freight purchase. 

Nothing the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money -- & that goes for Vacation Village At Parkway just like all the rest. 

Get out of it while you can. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We like Vacation Village At Parkway.  We have stayed their twice -- RCI _Last Call_ both times -- & we enjoyed ourselves each time.  Not only that, the timeshare tour that got us hooked on timeshares was at Vacation Village At Parkway, in 2002.  After getting their hard-sell sales pitch & saying _No Thanks_, we spied a highway billboard on the way back to our dinky motel that said *. . . *

*TIMESHARES -- BUY RESALE 
SAVE THOUSANDS *​
*. . .* or words to that effect.  The rest is history. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ranger Dave said:


> I was misled (lied to) by the salespeople at Vacation Village.


 
You mean to tell us you were misled (lied to) by a timeshare salesperson???  

Seriously, if you had any legal grounds for any type of settlement, you would be in a line of thousands... Cancel your contract today!

Also, type in Vacation Village into eBay search and you'll see contracts that you can take over for less than $100.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 3, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Cancel your contract today!
> 
> Also, type in Vacation Village into eBay search and you'll see contracts that you can take over for less than $100.



Ace gave you the advice I would have.  Are you sure you have ten days?  The usual rescission period is 5-7, so don't believe the ten days unless you see it in writing, somewhere in your paperwork.  

Consider RCI Points, because they really are great, and there are lots of places to get them, but buy on eBay, where it's cheaper.  I wouldn't even consider Vacation Village at Parkway, because you will be blocked from getting DVC resorts with your points.  That regional block is very upsetting to many VV at P owners.  If you don't care about DVC, then VV is just fine.  

You are lucky to be saving $$$.  Do the rescission today, and follow the directions exactly.  Be sure to send it via mail with a return receipt requested, so they have to sign that they received the rescission letter.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 3, 2010)

Rescind now.  You won't be the first person to have thought of that idea of suing on the basis of mis-representation, but if you read your contract, you'll find that there is plenty of language in there that is going to make any such case very difficult.


----------



## kpsunshine (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hope you were successful.*

I certainly hope you were able to rescind that contract. Vacation Village at Parkway is a lovely resort but you never want to purchase from a developer. 

I have a tri-year unit there that I have had for years. It is in RCI Points system. It really keeps your maintenance fees down to only have to pay them every 3 years, yet you still get 1/3 of your points each year. 

[Deleted - advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## gatorfish (Sep 17, 2010)

Are all of the units there on the points system?  I was considering buying one for that reason but I was not sure.  Also I would assume that you have to pay RCI fees every year even though it is a tri-year unit? 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 17, 2010)

*RCI Membership Fees Every Year & Triennial Maintenance Fees Every 3 Years.*




gatorfish said:


> Are all of the units there on the points system?


Vacation Village At Parkway has plenty of unconverted straight weeks -- no good for points & no good for _Points For Deposit_.


gatorfish said:


> I would assume that you have to pay RCI fees every year even though it is a tri-year unit?


Correct -- RCI membership fees every year, exchange fees every time you make an RCI exchange.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 18, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




kpsunshine said:


> I have a tri-year unit there that I have had for years. It is in RCI Points system. It really keeps your maintenance fees down to only have to pay them every 3 years, yet you still get 1/3 of your points each year.


Hey, we have something similar that we bought recently via eBay.  Fortunately, 3 years' worth of fees were already paid, so we get all the current points _el freebo_.  Then in 2012 they'll get round to billing us for the next go-round of triennial maintenance fees. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

